# Joint meds



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone give their goats a vit to help with joint function?

Just a random though i had as i rolled out of bed this morning feeling older then usual.

Course i also looked it up for me too (on another site) lol


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I wouldn't think of vitamins for joint problems/care but of:

- ginger
- boswellia
- nettle
- devil's claw

- New Zealand Greenshell Mussel (maybe not for goats but good for people although horses eat it)

and several other herbs.


----------

